# Help with partially raising a litter!



## NewRatMomma (Mar 3, 2012)

I adopted an adorable hairless(not a true hairless) female rat about 3 weeks ago, long story short I was unaware that she was pregnant and she ended up having 10 babies, they had milk bands the first day. I have read stories of hairless rats being horrible mothers but I thought maybe she would be okay, esp. since they all seemed to be eating. The second day I woke up to find that 5 had passed overnight, I assumed maybe they were sick or there was some other reason. Everything was fine until the 4[SUP]th[/SUP] night when 2 more babies passed leaving on 3. I took the remaining 3 babies to a breeder but none of his females have litters this young, they survived the night with one of his soon to be mothers but they were cold when we checked on them this morning. I have decided (along with my girlfriend) that hand raising these babies is the best chance they have to survive. I need some advice on what formula to use, and how much should I be feeding them. I’ve looked on the internet for answers but it all seems to contradict itself and I don’t know what to do. Any advice on partially raising a litter would be appreciated.

*The babies are in with their mother, she keeps them warm and they still attach to her nipples but with the other 7 babies dying I think supplementing them with formula is what I should do just in case she isn’t producing enough milk. The babies are 6 days old.






(this picture was taken earlier today )


----------



## NewRatMomma (Mar 3, 2012)

*I have also witnessed the mother cleaning the babies behinds so I know that she is trying to care for them.


----------



## NewRatMomma (Mar 3, 2012)

*correction-im new to the hairless rat world and i just found out she IS a true hairless.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Have they had milk bands?

If they don't (they may not be visible now, but did they before?) you can supplement with a small amount of KMR, diluted twice the normal amount. Put a teeny tiny drop on each baby's tongue until they no longer want any. Make sure it is warm. You will need to stimulate them to potty after they eat.

It is best to let momma handle it, because hand feeding is a delicate process and dangerous, but if they are not going to make it, supplemental feedings might be best.


----------



## NewRatMomma (Mar 3, 2012)

They had milk bands the first few days. This morning I can now see 2 of them have milk bands. Ive witnessed the mother cleaning them and making sure they go to the bathroom. She's trying to be a good mother but when I found the 2 that had passed none of the remaining 3 had milk bands, leaving me to think she isn't producing any or enough milk.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

If they have the bands they are okay. Keep a close eye on it though and if you think they aren't getting enough you can give occasional supplemental feedings.


----------

